# Pic of my Copper!



## CoppersMama (Jun 11, 2012)

I attached a pic of my 3 month old cockapoo. I hope it worked lol.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

beautiful xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous puppy xxx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

What a gorgeous little puppy!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

So cute! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

very sweet picture!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Very cute and cuddly. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah she's lovely x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

very sweet puppy.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awwww such a cute puppy!!!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

What a little cutie


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a little sweetheart...
All these red puppies are making me broody!!!


----------

